
Building Spontie for Local Experiences - Spontie
Spontie is an on-demand mobile marketplace that helps travellers to discover &amp; book the most incredible activities, events &amp; local experiences in town for the next 24&#x2F;48 hours at incredible prices. All it takes is 3 taps and 60 seconds.<p>Guys !need feedback :)<p>website : www.spontieapp.com
Demo : www.spontieapp.com&#x2F;mobile
blog : www.spontieapp.com&#x2F;blog
======
Spontie
Any feedback on the product and technology from you guys will be much
appreciated Thanks :)

